# Men, if you had to pick an attractive woman out of these 10, which one would you pick



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I picked the black girl. Yes, I know, I'm just about the pastiest white guy you will meet.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I picked the black girl. Yes, I know, I'm just about the pastiest white guy you will meet.


Black women = extremely underrated 

I would take one over an Anglo woman any day


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

No option for Eurasian?


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

HappyHours said:


> Black women = extremely underrated
> 
> I would take one over an Anglo woman any day


Me2. Going by looks alone I'd want something exotic. I'm Scandinavian with relatively blond hair and blue eyes and I must say I find black women to be superhot =). Dark skin, dark eyes, black hair - very nice indeed. Oh and they'd match my height.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Tucken said:


> Me2. Going by looks alone I'd want something exotic. I'm Scandinavian with relatively blond hair and blue eyes and I must say I find black women to be superhot =). Dark skin, dark eyes, black hair - very nice indeed. Oh and they'd match my height.


I like Scandinavian women.........


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I like all women, long as we have a good time and can relate to one another, I could care less what race she is.

same goes for guys.


----------



## tottoyou (May 12, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> you have a poor taste, the scandinavian woman did not even have stereotypical scandinavian features like blond hair and blue eyes
> 
> and as for why I didn't, because it would skew the poll, a woman who is attractive in my eyes is not attractive in the eyes of most men
> 
> ...


I like your taste in women


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

What about the 20% italian, 15% asian, 20% black, 40% indian, 5% caucasian women?

lol.....


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Tucken said:


> Me2. Going by looks alone I'd want something exotic. I'm Scandinavian with relatively blond hair and blue eyes and I must say I find black women to be superhot =). Dark skin, dark eyes, black hair - very nice indeed. Oh and they'd match my height.


I know. I'm one of the palest white guys around and I <3 black women.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol @ this thread!

It's just for fun...

I'll contribute!

Just because I have my preference as listed below, it doesn't mean I'm not attracted to other characteristics. It's usually about the person but I believe this thread is all about looks so I'm answering based on that.

If I had to pick ONE - I've always been predominantly attracted to fair-skin color (I like pale-ish tones) combined with dark brunette hair! 

Examples - Liv Tyler, Anne Hathaway, Zooey Deschanel just to name a few. They have that pale skin with dark hair. Not sure which category it falls into but I picked "White Girl with Dark Features"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not a mental health professional, however I'd suggest you seek help prior to embarking on your quest. I've never met a woman that was seeking a relationship with an individual who's being consumed by rage.
You may want to seriously consider what's really eating at you because you sound as though you've been rejected one too many times & from what you've written here it doesn't look as though you can handle being rejected a couple more times.

I've a suggestion to chill you out & help you get through the day without having a stroke. 
Crank your AC up to the max, fix yourself a pitcher of Margaritas, sit there chillin out wearing only your skivvies & just let all the hurt out. Everybody hurts sometimes but you can't allow it to consume you.
See: 




Take care of yourself & seek professional help, you sound as though you're ready to implode.


----------



## Mataimtim (Nov 4, 2013)

HappyHours said:


> Don't know what kind of a bubble you live in but yes. Women do it more so than men. Sure there are a small number who are like you but they are indeed a very small number. Run an experiment.
> 
> Send an Arabic guy to a club and tell the girls he is Arabic, won't do much. Now let him tell the girls he is Italian, and I can assure you he will get lots of numbers and have girls chasing him. Again, no need to hide in a bubble, lets just admit the reality, race matters to most women.


I don't think it's race so much as the idea attached to some types of men. I admit to being slightly guilty of this, i.e. before I would consider even thinking about dating a man who is a practicing Muslim, I would have to ask how he feels about traditional gender roles. I am not a radical feminist, but I don't think I would be a match to any man who thinks women shouldn't have an equal voice in the household. To all the Muslims, I apologize if I have offended anyone, I know not everyone feels the same way, and that even the conservative ones have a right to their own opinion, just as I have a right to mine


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Well took a turn for the worst.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

It really depends to me on how their personalities and looks go together.

But I generally, actually don't like blonde hair all that much for some reason. I seem to strangely find pale skin and dark hair very attractive.

I also oddly enough find large or plump lips quite attractive, and generally white women do not posses them as frequently in comparison to all the other races; though it's not a must or anything.

Some Persian women are absolutely stunning, as are Asian women as well. I like dark skin too, but it really all depends on the person, and their personalities, and how it either compliments their looks or not. I guess overall, it doesn't all together matter that much to me.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess I find and feel the most connection with others who have mixed ancestry as well (though perhaps, that is an oxymoronic term to use)


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Black girls, obviously, are the best. No offence but the blond haired, blue eyed, buttermilk complexion people, men and women both; look incredibly unattractive, sickly, and almost otherworldly to me. Get a tan at least! There are hardly any white people like that in Australia, though.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Daddy Kane said:


> Black girls, obviously, are the best. No offence but the blond haired, blue eyed, buttermilk complexion people, men and women both; look incredibly unattractive, sickly, and almost otherworldly to me. Get a tan at least! There are hardly any white people like that in Australia, though.


I have just always found it oddly attractive and sort of "feminine" in a way, I guess? 

I don't have pale skin but yet I like it for some reason; but obviously pale skin is not generally considered all that socially acceptable, in many places.

I have noticed it's not really race specific though, but usually women are "paler" then men often are, and it is believed to be in regards to sexual selection.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I have just always found it oddly attractive and sort of "feminine" in a way, I guess?
> 
> I don't have pale skin but yet I like it for some reason; but obviously pale skin is not generally considered all that socially acceptable, in many places.
> 
> I have noticed it's not really race specific though, but usually women are "paler" then men often are, and it is believed to be in regards to sexual selection.


It's just that compared to all other people I see regularly, the stereotypical Hitler Youth looking person society and the media tells us is supposed to be the most desirable, is almost like an alien. 

I always prefer those people who in Australia are labelled 'ethnics' (that is, Mediterranean/Balkan Europeans, north & sub-Saharan Africans, Middle Easterners, South Asians and East Asians) over Anglo-Saxons, and northern/western Europeans in general. Because I am one, and also because where I live, everybody else is an ethnic too. In addition I was born and spent my early childhood in India. So I'm not at all accustomed to seeing Hitler Youth looking types as attractive, or even as normal people. They strike me as abnormal looking. Now of course if I grew up in Sweden or wherever then it would be the ethnics who'd look like aliens to me.

Over here even those who do have blond hair and blue eyes are usually tanned, so they still don't look that shockingly different. Basically what I'm trying to say is that to me, people who look like this are very unattractive:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Daddy Kane said:


> It's just that compared to all other people I see regularly, the stereotypical Hitler Youth looking person society and the media tells us is supposed to be the most desirable, is almost like an alien.
> 
> I always prefer those people who in Australia are labelled 'ethnics' (that is, Mediterranean/Balkan Europeans, north & sub-Saharan Africans, Middle Easterners, South Asians and East Asians) over Anglo-Saxons, and northern/western Europeans in general. Because I am one, and also because where I live, everybody else is an ethnic too. In addition I was born and spent my early childhood in India. So I'm not at all accustomed to seeing Hitler Youth looking types as attractive, or even as normal people. They strike me as abnormal looking. Now of course if I grew up in Sweden or wherever then it would be the ethnics who'd look like aliens to me.


Erm, even the media portrays most white people as being "tanned" to some degree, and being pale isn't all that acceptable either.

I wouldn't be all like "Omg, all white people hate everybody else that is not white" I have always lived in very multi-cultural places, race wise; but not necessarily when it comes to belief systems or outright tolerance.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

When I think of it, I especially admire girls with dark features (Turkish, Italian, Spanish). Southern Europeans in general.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm surprised East Asian girls came in 3rd right after white women.roud:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I was hoping for actual pics of 10 girls.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I was hoping for actual pics of 10 girls.


you probably voted southeast asian girl tbh


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is honestly really hard. I guess I'm weird because I don't feel attracted until I know a personality, or at least imagine a personality. I was always about the efficiency and safety of a car rather than how it looked. I just don't really care... They're all equal in attractiveness? I just don't care.


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

If they're all equal in attractiveness then why would I have a preference?... The traits you list would add up to the same anyway...


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is such a social experiment. This isn't about preference at all. It's about how people see your social status by who you're with and etc. All about seeing who cares about what other people think.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

In general, I seem to prefer a combination of dark hair and light skin, although I am by no means exclusively attracted to that combination.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

White girl with dark features...


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

Asain. I love dark hair, and I like the look of almond eyes.

Everything else is a close second.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

One that loves me back.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Salad Days said:


> LMFAO. As a black woman, this is not the most pleasing of news.


It's probably because it is very unusual, i never experienced that idea, i never had feelings for a black woman or vice versa, i never had a friend who was black. I have just no experience, so i don't know if i could fall in love with a black woman.

I know western people, i liked some latina's (photo's), eastern girls (movies, they are so attractive (esp. when they laugh) and the only black woman i know is probably Serena Williams and some atleticians and they look more like males than me... .


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Lakigigar said:


> It's probably because it is very unusual, i never experienced that idea, i never had feelings for a black woman or vice versa, i never had a friend who was black. I have just no experience, so i don't know if i could fall in love with a black woman.
> 
> I know western people, i liked some latina's (photo's), eastern girls (movies, they are so attractive (esp. when they laugh) and the only black woman i know is probably Serena Williams and some atleticians and they look more like males than me... .


White bitches just can't handle the power of the p


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Since I noticed not that many voted for arabic women, I thought I would post some pictures because some persian women are really beautiful and such


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Lakigigar said:


> It's probably because it is very unusual, i never experienced that idea, i never had feelings for a black woman or vice versa, i never had a friend who was black. I have just no experience, so i don't know if i could fall in love with a black woman.
> 
> I know western people, i liked some latina's (photo's), eastern girls (movies, they are so attractive (esp. when they laugh) and the only black woman i know is probably Serena Williams and some atleticians and they look more like males than me... .


I understand. But to assume race has something to do with it enough to say you find others more attractive...that's like saying you like the color blue more than the color green just because you saw more blue growing up. It has nothing to do with the color, and more to do with what you've been subjected to.

I don't see that many Middle Eastern women where I live, but I know that they can be just as attractive as some white women. : /


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't. I don't base attractiveness on looks. I base it on interaction.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Mestizas, most definitely. Either from latino countries or more exotic ones


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Salad Days said:


> I understand. But to assume race has something to do with it enough to say you find others more attractive...that's like saying you like the color blue more than the color green just because you saw more blue growing up. It has nothing to do with the color, and more to do with what you've been subjected to.
> 
> I don't see that many Middle Eastern women where I live, but I know that they can be just as attractive as some white women. : /


With Middle Eastern Woman, i have the problem that I can only imagine woman that hide their looks behind burqa and a kerchief. I also have no experience with middle eastern woman.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

@Lakigigar

Arabians don't call them "burkas". Notice with the exception of Israel (in which case its Jewish women wearing it not Muslims), there aren't any Arabian countries listed here in this article: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burqa

You'll never see a woman wearing a Burqa in Arabia. If you ask for a store that sells them you'll get dirty looks for being ignorant.

I also don't understand why people use the Arabic words for things when they're speaking English. "Madrasa" just means school, "Niqab/Hijab" means Veil, "Jilbab" means cloak. "Mujahid" means soldier/fighter. The word Burqa comes from a Persian word that has been taken into use by Pakistanis and Afghans and "Arabized" meaning Curtain or Veil.

It's ridiculous really, imagine having people speaking English but then using German words when refering to German people. 

Ex: That German girl is wearing _Hose_. Her parents force her to go to Schule everyday in hopes she'll one day make a great Ingenieur.

It's just plain stupid. -__-


/endrant


----------

